# Campsite- Castillo de Banus, Andalcia Spain.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All
Has anyone stayed at the CASTILLO DE BANUS campsite between Malaga and Almeria. We are looking to stay there in February 09. Main concerns are pitch sizes (7.2m van), access and possible noise at night.
Thanks.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We stayed there for a week during last March, we would not use it again as there is simply no where to walk to and certainly no where to ride a bike.
The site is alongside a main road alongside a short stretch of beach.
Unless you take a car you would need to take the van out to see anywhere such as the Alhambra or the mountains.
Much of the area is also covered in plastic greenhouses which spoils the whole area.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks MikeCo, 
Thanks for your reply and comments. I have since learned that the site has switched from Camping Cheque to ACSI. for 2009. I was aware of the restrictions to walk and bike riding in the area but concerned about the road noise eg., as at Cabopino (Marbella).
Thanks for your advice. 
sennen523.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*camping*

If you are going to that area, lots of wild camping available, depending on how long you are going to stay, thers a small beach a few miles further up the road towards Almeria, no traffic, only a bar on the beach, Guainos bajos, so if you was to park the other end fom the bar, outside the toliet area, nobody would bother you, odd persons park there for a short while and i have never seen the police move them on,but if you want to park for longer and stay were other people are,then just going out of Balmera in to Almerimar would be better, always a good number of vans on the beach, lots of beachs between castillas de bano and Almerimar, but you would be alone, as its a quite area and alot of people don,t know were to go as you can't see the beach from the roads, you have to drive down to them, also theres a camp site in Adra, but it is in the middle of the green houses, but always a lot of people there, and you would have to pay. 
The road were the camp site is, at Castilla, has a bus route with good bus services right on the door if you don't want to use your van, also a camping site at Motril, think its called cactus or something like that.
Further still is the site a , Roquetas, very popular and people seem to saty there a long time, this is because its a tourist area, so more to do.
Hope this helps


----------

